
A Bean Bag That Delivers Web Widgets - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/15/technology/personaltech/15pogue.html?em&ex=1210910400&en=6a1c34cead595323&ei=5087%0A
======
michael_dorfman
Sounds like a nice disruptive technology. I'm curious to see how it plays out.

